# Penn surfmaster 200 help



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok y'all, I've got some questions for those of you who have experience with the PENN surfmaster series (or even the squidder or jigmaster series).

I have an old surfmaster 200 that my Pa'pa gave me years ago, it's given me alot good use on my 10' rod for throwing 1-3 oz weights and bait, just recently I decided to pair it up with a 12' 3-8oz Okuma Longitude rod, problem is since I've done this I seem to be having alot more backlashes.

I have the reel loaded with 20# bbg and 50# ande for the shocker tied with a Bimini to noname, I haven't noticed the knots going through the guides so I don't think that is the problem

I've just been throwing 3oz weights with it so far no power casts, just lobbing it.....I'm just SICK of the back lashing and birdsnests!!!

I've got the adjustment knob tightened down as tight as it will go by hand, I just don't know what the problem is, anyone have any suggestions?

All tips welcome! Tight lines, God bless!


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

I had the same problem with one of those longitude rods and i gave it away. Replaced it with a 12' ugly stik and it works great. Only thing i can figure is the eyes on the longitude are bigger than those on oter rods. To my opinion lets the line get more sway or slack inbetween the eyes. I guess


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I may have to see about matching it up with a more manageable reel as well, I love the feel of the rod, I just wonder if a different reel might be better on this rod


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

It may not be the rod. A lot depends on which spool is in the reel. Is it chrome, plastic or aluminum? The chrome is a beast to cast. If you can cast it, then you are a longcast guru. The plastic is better, but not perfect. I have some Penn 155 Beachmasters (light version of the 200 Surfmaster) with the plastic spools that I have loaded with mono and they cast fine.... if I am paying attention.

I upgraded both of my 200s to aluminum spools and then followed the instructions on the internet for how to add rare earth magnets to the reels to control the backlashes. That works like a charm. I have two of those Okuma rods and I can launch 4-5 oz with the Surfmasters. I ordered the magnets from Lee Valley tools. If you want to try it, let me know and I'll post a picture of how I mounted the magnets.

The 200 is a good reel. It is slow (3:1), but it casts well and has enough line to cast beyond the 2nd bar. It is similar in size to the Abu 7000 reels.

I have 2 of the Okuma longitude in the 12' casting, 1 in 12' spinning and a 9' casting. I catch more fish on the 9' than all my others combined. I move it around in the set (right, left, center, etc.) and vary its depth and bait placement just to see. It doesn't matter. I always catch the first fish on that rod and will catch two on it for every one I catch on the others together. Beats me. Someone must have cast a spell on it. I am not complaining... Just wish my others had the same mojo.


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Have you tried casting on that rod without the shock-leader?? Also, it kind of sounds like you aren't really loading up the rod considering that you are only playing with 3oz of weight. Just food for thought, hope it helps.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

The reel has the plastic Bakelite reel on it still, I was thinking about buying an aluminum spool for it, but I don't wanna mag this one since my papa gave it to me I wanna keep it as origional as possible, I have magged a couple other reels before including a penn 209....I have not tried casting it without the shock Leader on it but I was wondering if throwing a heavier weight and loading up the rod better would make a difference


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine seems to be at its best with five oz.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll have to give that a shot for sure! Hopefully that will solve my problem, or at least help some.....by the way histprof, how do you usually tie on your shock leader? What's your knot of choice?


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I am using 50lb mono for my shock leader. I tie it to the main line with an albright knot. It works beautifully for mono to mono connections. For braid to mono, I tie a couple of overhand knots in the tag end of the braid after the albright, which is a trick that I saw posted somewhere.

Maybe someone will jump in with a better description. There was a knot thread a few days ago.

Oh, and watch where that knot ends up on the spool. You can give yourself a nasty cut if the shock to main knot ends up under your thumb when casting.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yessir I've done that actually while casting one of my buddy's rigs, now I'm careful to always lay the knot right on the edge of the spool......I've never used the Albright for this presentation, like I mentioned before I use either the spider hitch or Bimini twist to double the line, but this presentation can be a pain with mono at times, I may have to do a little experimentation with the Albright


----------

